# Winterberg



## GT-Oldschool (2. September 2008)

Hallo Leutz!

Kommenden Samstag, 06.09.08, kann ich von Vellmar nach Winterberg noch jemanden mit Bike mitnehmen.
Los geht´s um ca. 9.00 Uhr, Nachmittags um ca. 16.00 Uhr geht´s dann wieder nach Hause.


Bei Interesse Mail an: [email protected]


----------

